# JKS



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

I purchased some JKS a few days back around 44 dollars based on price pattern of a thrust out of a contracting triangle.. It is up over 13% today.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Really like this stock up over 10% today


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

JKS up another 10% so far today. Tan solar etf declined 94% from its 2008 high into the end of a contracting triangle pattern. Now JKS is leading the way higher on its breakout out of contracting triangle. in the last month JKS is up from 25 to todays high of 84. Tan is @ 77 today & looking @ the price chart looks like it is going above its old high above 300


----------

